# الكهرباء في الطائرة Auxiliary Power Unit



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

سؤال حول الكهرباء في الطائرة أي كيف يتم توليد الطاقة الكهربائية في الطائرة هل عن طريق البطاريات أم عن طريق المولد بمعني هل يكون التيار متناوبا أم مستمرا وكيف يتم توزيعهاالى نقاط التغذية في الطائرة ؟ .. وكيف يكون نظام التأريض بالطائرة ؟ وكيف تتم حماية الطائرة من الصواعق وهي في الجو؟؟

..................................................
الكهرباء في الطائرات الكبيره يتم انتاجه عن طريق مولدات 

"GENERATORS" خاصه تدار في كل محرك وموصله بمحول لتحويل 

التيار من ثابت الى متردد لان الطائرات تحتوي على اجهزه تعمل على التيارين المتردد والمستمر .. 
ولكن لنساءل كيف يتم تشغيل الطائره في البدايه وما هو مصدر الطاقه؟ 
في كل طائره يوجد بطاريات ضخمه تدير 

أحد المحركات ويسمى" AUXULARY POWER UNIT " او " APU" أي مصدر الطاقة الاضافي يمكن رؤيته في خلفية الطائره واضحا وهو :​مولد يعمل على هذه البطاريات وبعد الحصول على الطاقه من هذا المود وبعد تشغيل المحركات وبعد بدء المولدات الاساسيه يتم اقفال او قطع الكهرباء من هذا المولد الاحتياطي ويكون اعتماد الطائره على المولدات الاساسيه لكل محرك...وعادة يستخدم في الحالات الطارئه عند فقد التيار من جميع المولدات الرئيسيه ..... ​وعموما الانظمه الكهربائيه في الطائره لا تختلف عن الانظمه الكهربائيه العاديه في انتاج الطاقه والمحولات وانواع التيارات ووجود 

ما يسمى بالـ " bus-bar " و " bus-tie " في المحولات وكذلك التمديدات الا انها تخضع لاشد المقاييس من اجل السلامه ...... 
وفي هذه الصوره رسم توضيحي وتبسيطي للدوائر الكهربائيه الرئسيه لمصادر الطاقه الكهربائيه للطائره 




 


وهنا توضيح لازرار التحكم والتشغيل للنظام الكهربائي 



 ​
وهذا هي شاشة العرض لايضاح الحاله الكهربائيه لكل مولد والنظام التشغيلي الكهربائي لدى الطيار في الكبينه 



 ​
اما السؤال عن الحمايه من الصواعق فمعضم الطائرات مصمم للتخلص من شحنات الصواعق والبرق وذلك بوجود ما يسمى بالـ " STATIC WAKES " وهي تعمل على " DISCHARGING " للشحنات الخارجيه لكن الاماكن المعدنيه مثل الاجنحه 

والمحركات فانها تكون خطيره جدا على الطائره اذا ما تعرضت لشحنات البرق وبجود ايضا ما يسمى بال " WAKES " وذلك للتخلص من الشحنات الاستاتكيه .. 

صورة لطائرة الخطوط اليابانيه وهي تتعرض لصاعقه كهربائيه بعد اقلاعها مباشره من المطار 


 

رسم يدوي يوضح وضع الطائره وهي تتعرض للصاعقه 



 ​

اما التأريض في الطائرات فهو لا يختلف كليا عن اي نوع من انوع التأريض العاديه ...فيتم توصيل اي من اطراف الطائره بالارض بموصل كهربائي الى الارض وعادة لايتم توصيل الطائره الا في حالة وجود صواعق في الجو او متوقعه ... او عند تعبئتها بالوقود ....​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير 
اخي العزيز الفعال جدا محمد زرقة
نحن عندما ننشر المواضيع في النت غايتنا نشر العلم والمعرفة لمن يريد ولا نريد جزاءا من احد الا من الله ونحتسبه لنا صدقة جارية باذن الله 
والدال على الخير كفاعله ... وذلك سيكون لك نفس الاجر عندما تدل على او تنقل موضوع من منتدى الى اخر لكن الامانة العلمية وعدم سرقة جهد الاخرين تحتم عليك ذكر المصدر الاصلي وكاتب الموضوع وحسب علمي قوانين جميع المنتديات تقر بهذا
ارجو الاشارة الى رابط الموضوع وكاتبه مستقبلا 
واليكم رابط الموضوع الذي نشر في منتديات خط الطيران :

الكهرباء في الطائرة Auxiliary Power Unit

ارجو ان لا يتكرر ذلك حفظا للحقوق*​


----------



## moroco (22 سبتمبر 2009)

والله سبقتك يا أخي العزيز عماد المشهداني بإظهار ... لما يفعلة الاخ المحترم محمد زرقة 

وقد نشرت له الرد الاتى فى اكثر من عشرة مواضيع له امس 




> *يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا
> 
> فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه
> 
> ...



ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى 

فقد قام الاخ المحترم بتحرير اكثرة من عشرة مواضيع خلال اقل من خمس دقائق امس - وما زال - فى حين قد يكلف الموضوع الواحد صاحبة ساعات او ايام لتحضيرة 

قمة عدم الامانة .. اى اخلاقيات هذه ... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

نرجو من المسئولين التصرف بحزم لمنع ذلك


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*اولا : لا يوجد مايمنع من اقتباس المعلوات من اي منتدي اخر اذا ارفق اسم المنتدى مع الموضوع واذا كان احد مشاراكاتي خالي من اسم المصدر فقد يكون تقصير مني وهذا لم يتكرر في كل المواضيع التي شاركت بها. كما ان اقتباس المعلومات من اي موقع او منتدى اخر قد يفيد بعض الاخوة الغير مطلعة بكل النتديات او المواقع الاخرة كذلك احب توضيح ان مشاركاتي كلها ليست منقولة فيوجد مشاركات جديدة لا توجد في اي مكان اخر.
ثانيا: عما قالاه الزميلان عماد المشهداني و moroco باني قمت بوضع العديد من المشاركات في خمس دقائق فهذا ليس عمل غير لائق وانا لم اضر باحد.

*​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام وعليكم اخي العزيز الزرقة
يبدو انك لم تفهم ما كتبناه لك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يااخي لاتسرق جهود الاخرين وتنسبه لك وكانك انت الذي كتبت كل هذه المواضيع
واذكرك بالية الكريمة :
( لاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَا أَتَواْ وَّيُحِبُّونَ أَن يُحْمَدُواْ بِمَا لَمْ يَفْعَلُواْ فَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّهُمْ بِمَفَازَةٍ }
واكرر اننا لسنا ضد ما نقلته ليستفيد منه الناس فهذه هي رغبتنا ولكن عليك ان تذكر المصدر واسم الكاتب لتكسب الاجر والثواب لانك دليت على خير بحسب قول الرسول صلى الله علي وسلم 
( الدال على الخير كفاعله ). لكن عدم ذكر المصدر واسم كاتب الموضوع يدخل في باب سرقة جهود الاخرين وفي باب الاية الكريمة التي ذكرتها لك اعلاه .
ثم اننا لم نستخدم اية الفاظ غير جميلة ... بل خاطبناك بكل احترام ولازلنا ولم نتجنى عندما قلنا نزلت عشرة مواضيع خلال عشرة دقائق ... لاحظ توقيتات المواضيع العشرة التي انزليتها مساء يوم 22 / 9 وجميعها لم تذكر لا المصدر ولا اسم صاحب الموضوع
كان المطلوب منك الاعتذار عما فعلته بدلا من ردك الغريب العجيب !!!!!!!!!!!
تحياتي​*


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

الأخ محمد رزقة أراد الإفادة -مشكورا- إلا أنه لم يتقيد بشروط الأمانة اللازم توخيها . . . 
أولى مشاركاتي كانت شبيهة إلى حد ما بما قام به زرقة إلا أنها حملت عبارات كالتالية . . .

-المقال مأخوذ من ويكيبيديا الصفحة . . . 
-المقال كتبه الأخ . . . على صفحات منتدى . . .
-رابط الموضوع . . .

وهذا سيضيف الكثير من الموضوعية على الكتابات كما سيعفيك من المسؤولية في حالالت كثيرة، كما أننا ننصح دائما باخيار المواضيع و انتقائها بطريقة تليق بمقام منتدانا . . .

لذلك أطلب من الأخ زرقة الذي نتمنى له مواصلة المشاركة و الابداع معنا. مشكورا إضافة مصادر المواضيع إلى مقالاته.


----------



## م/ مصطفي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الأخ محمد رزقة أراد الإفادة -مشكورا- إلا أنه لم يتقيد بشروط الأمانة اللازم توخيها . . .
> أولى مشاركاتي كانت شبيهة إلى حد ما بما قام به زرقة إلا أنها حملت عبارات كالتالية . . .
> ...





محمد زرقة قال:


> *اولا : لا يوجد مايمنع من اقتباس المعلوات من اي منتدي اخر اذا ارفق اسم المنتدى مع الموضوع واذا كان احد مشاراكاتي خالي من اسم المصدر فقد يكون تقصير مني وهذا لم يتكرر في كل المواضيع التي شاركت بها. كما ان اقتباس المعلومات من اي موقع او منتدى اخر قد يفيد بعض الاخوة الغير مطلعة بكل النتديات او المواقع الاخرة كذلك احب توضيح ان مشاركاتي كلها ليست منقولة فيوجد مشاركات جديدة لا توجد في اي مكان اخر.
> ثانيا: عما قالاه الزميلان عماد المشهداني و moroco باني قمت بوضع العديد من المشاركات في خمس دقائق فهذا ليس عمل غير لائق وانا لم اضر باحد.
> 
> *​



اخي / محمــد ,, كما اوضح صديقي الغالي ( شـيراد ) 

فنحن هنا نحــاول اعمام الفــائده لكل اخونـا العرب , من كل حــدب و صــوب 

و هذا الملتقي له سمعته بين المنتدايات العلميه المتخصصه , 
نــريـد منـك مواضيــع حصــريه , بشـرح ممتـــــاز مع تنسيــق جيد 
و ااضافه صـور و امثـله و مقــارنــات ... الخ 

*مواضيع كي نثبتهـــا لـــك ,, و تاخذ مزيـد من الدعوات لكل من استفـاد بمعلومه صغيره منك 
و تبقي حسنه جاريـه لك الي يوم الديــن **
*
هذا ما كان يقصده الاخوه ( عماد ) ( moroco ) 
و لكن ايضـا لا يصح استخدام اي لفـظ خــارج مهمــا كانت الاسبــاب ,, 

نحن هنـا اخوه , و اصـدقـاء ,,  

ارجـو رويـه و تكليـل كل مجهـوداتك السـابقه , بموضـوع جيـد من مجهــودك الخـــــــاص 

يتم تثبيته و تقيمــك ايضـا ان شاء الله  

بارك الله فيك و بارك لك , و جعل الجنه مثــواك ​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخوان شيراد الجزائر والمهندس مصطفى لما ابدوه من ملاحظات وشكر للاخ محمد زرقة لنقل المواضيع لتعم الفائدة
وسنبقى اخوة متحابون ومتعاونون باذن الله
بارك الله فيكم 
تحياتي وتقديري العالي للجميع​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم . . .
أهلا أخي مصطفى . . . و الله افتقدناك 

نتمنى ان تكون بأتم الصحة و العافية . . .
أظن أن الأزمة حلت و أتمنى دوام المشاركة و الابداع من الجميع خاصة الأحبة عماد المشهداني و moroco و الأخ العزيز محمد رزقة


----------



## م/ مصطفي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

عماد المشهداني قال:


> شكرا للاخوان شيراد الجزائر والمهندس مصطفى لما ابدوه من ملاحظات وشكر للاخ محمد زرقة لنقل المواضيع لتعم الفائدة
> وسنبقى اخوة متحابون ومتعاونون باذن الله
> بارك الله فيكم
> تحياتي وتقديري العالي للجميع​



هذا هو الكلام ,, 
جزاك الله كــل خيــر  ​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم . . .
> أهلا أخي مصطفى . . . و الله افتقدناك
> 
> نتمنى ان تكون بأتم الصحة و العافية . . .
> أظن أن الأزمة حلت و أتمنى دوام المشاركة و الابداع من الجميع خاصة الأحبة عماد المشهداني و moroco و الأخ العزيز محمد رزقة



اعتــــــذر عن هذا الغيــاب البشــع  

لكن هذا لظروف ,, ارجو من الله .. اعفــا الجميــع منها يارب العالمين 

نحمدالله علي كل خير 

و اعلم ان القسم في ايد اميــــنه 
​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا حبيبي المهندس م/مصطفى و لو انني مقصر نوعا ما في متابعة المواضيع أتمنى أن يعيننا الله لما فيه الخير للجميع

عادل


----------



## احمد علي العكيدي (4 فبراير 2010)

عاشت الايادي على هذه المواضيع القيمة ونرجوا الاستمرار والمزيد من المواضيع الشيقة


----------



## 2riadh (24 أبريل 2010)

thanks so much


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ... :20:


----------



## جدو سليمان (1 أغسطس 2014)

انا بدي مهندس طائرات


----------

